# Sorted: Brake centre screw



## fixedfixer (12 Aug 2018)

Looks like the screw has vibrated out and never to be seen again, Caliper is a Shimano Sora, can I beg a spare from someone's scrap bin? Alternatively, anyone know the size and thread pitch? Cheers.


----------



## roadrash (12 Aug 2018)

@fixedfixer item number 6 on this tech doc...I think....
http://si.shimano.com/pdfs/ev/EV-BR-3300-1871A.pdf


----------



## walkman-man (12 Aug 2018)

I'm posting some bike bits tomorrow so can send one of the bolts to you while I'm about it. I've a few in broken calipers knocking about. I'd just ask for the price of a second class stamp- PM me and we can discuss.


----------



## fixedfixer (12 Aug 2018)

Walkmam-man, i’ll PM you.


----------



## fixedfixer (12 Aug 2018)

@roadrash thanks for the tec doc M4. Cheers


----------



## fixedfixer (20 Aug 2018)

Thanks to Walkman-man this is now sorted.


----------

